# 375 remington ultra mag recoil



## jdickerson1 (Mar 29, 2006)

I have had a difficult time locating a 375 H&H for a custom build, but I have found a 375 Rem. Ultra Mag. I'm sure it's great for planned cape buffalo and brown bear hunts, but what about the recoil? I'm not recoil sensitive, but I don't want this rifle to change that. I'm 6'2" and 170 lbs.(I keep in shape for sheep/goat hunts). When I build the rifle, I plan to get the weight to around 9 lbs. w/ scope. I will not use a muzzle brake as I like to hear. I shoot at the range w/ a lead sled that makes my slug gun pleasurable and when the crosshairs are placed, recoil doesn't matter. But I would appreciate some comments about it.


----------



## Boomer21 (Dec 29, 2004)

Having just done some shooting with my .375 Ackley on a custom 1917 Enfield action and a factory 300 Remington Ultra Mag on the same day, I will take my .375 anytime in the recoil Dept.

FWIW


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

I am recoil sensitive, and find my .300 Weatherby, .338 Winchester, and .375 H&H significant. 
I look at the reloading books, and note how much powder behind how much bullet they list and cringe. 
I realize we need to shoot the big rifles in Africa, but for dangerous and or large game in the States, I haven't found much need for anything bigger than the .300 or .338. 
I was thinking I might try for a brown bear up here this or next month, and will probably bring my .300 Weatherby or 8mm Rem mag. I mean, bullet placement with a premium bullet, and,........


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

The .375 RUM will kick like a mule. If you have a lead sled, I would certainly load it up heavy for the range, and sighting in should not be too bad. When pursuing game, you likely will not have problems with the recoil, but if you are planning on practice sessions you (which I would strongly suggest) you may want to keep them to a minumum number of rounds. The .375 RUM with full out loads will recoil at roughly 2x a 12 gauge shooting hot slug loads. It is manageable, but you will likely have a hard time lifting your arm the next day.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

with the RUM, maybe weight it up to 10.5 lbs. and add a muzzlebrake....... just get the walkers game ears. they are absolutely amazing. i just got a set for crow hunting, and plan on usin em next year for everything. they cancel out 99.9% of the muzzle blast....

this is just my suggestion. do whatever u want


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I am about the same size as you and have a 375 RUM. I dont think that it kicks like a mule. It does pack a punch but that is to be expected. I shoot mine using a shoulder pad when practicing and have no problems. Mine is light weight also.


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

I'v sure been looking at that 375RUM and would love to have one! I have used a 375H&H quite a bit and like it alot, Except I always thought it comes up a little short on velocity. The RUM takes care of that and from what I read it's supposed to be very accurate also. I don't think the difference in recoil will be a big issue. You can always put a muzzle brake on it if you have to.


----------



## CaCrusin (Apr 19, 2005)

Here is another possible answer to your recoil senistivity. Take a look at the Knoxx Rifle CompStock. http://www.knoxx.com/NewStyleKnoxx/Prod ... pstock.htm

Be sure to watch the videos. Also read the reviews and testimonials.

CaCrusin 8)

www.knoxx.com


----------

